# Reaction to first dose of NDT



## josie1 (Oct 11, 2015)

I have mostly normal lab results bot a borderline low FT3 and a low total T3. My TSH is low though and usually alway under 1. I have all of the symptoms of hypothyroidism, low energy, brain fog, constipation, hairloss, can't lose weight, low libido etc. I have had issues with adrenal fatigue, but I feel that is more stablized lately although probably not perfect. Upon recommendation of my practitioner, I decided to try a natural thyroid product called Eco thyro 37. Because it came in the mail yesterday at 1pm, that is when I took it. I only took half at first becuase I am usually sensitive. This is equivalent to 1/4 grain. Initially I could swear I felt more tired for the first hour of so, then that passed and I decided to take other half of pill (so now 1/2 grain total). Again, not sure if it was in my head, but felt tired and fatigued at first. As the evening went on, I could tell I was a bit more reved than normal and when bedtime came, I knew sleep was gonna be a problem. I felt tired, but my body was reved. I had to take a 1/2 xanax and 1/2 ambien to fall alseep. Sleep about 4 hours. Today my head feels tired, but I feel alert. Not sure if I should try again maybe with only 1/2 pill total. Also curious if this reaction is normal when starting? Would appreciate any feedback. Thanks


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Do you have labs you can share, with ranges?

I've never heard of Eco thyro 37--can you list the ingredients in it (I'm assuming it's not a prescription)?


----------



## josie1 (Oct 11, 2015)

Sure my recent labs were:

TSH 0.74 range 0.4-4.5 MIU/L
T4,FREE 1.3 range 0.8-1.8 NG/DL
T4,TOTAL 6.8 range 4.5-12 MCG/DL

T3 UPTAKE 34 range 22-35 PERCENT
T4,FREE,CALCULATED 2.3 range 1.4-3.8 UNITS
T3,TOTAL 65 L range 76-181 NG/DL
T3,FREE 2.7 range 2.3-4.2 PG/ML
T3 REVERSE, LC/MS/MS range 13 8-25 NG/DL

I know my TSh is pretty low and has been with exception for once when it may have been 1.5. I was told that to feel best my FT3 should be in the upper part of the range. Mine never is. I am not sure why, but it seems my body doesn't convert t4 to t3 well (although my T4 is not that high either. I was really hoping this would make me feel better, but I hate feeling sped up and certainly don't like insomnia. I was kind of hoping its just my body having to adjust. The same thing happened the first day I supplemented with iodine, but then it stopped.

The Eco thyro is a natural bovine freeze dried (or lyophilized)thyroid from New Zealand. It is not a prescription, but you can only get it from a health care provider (although you can online).

It is made from a company called Professional Health Products.

My practitioner highly recommended this brand over a prescription for armour.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

T3 Uptake test
http://www.drstandley.com/labvalues_thyroid.shtml (high, hyper---low, hypo)
(Copy and paste into your browser)

The T3 uptake explained.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003688.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

According to your T3 uptake, you are hyperthyroid. I strongly suggest some antibodies' tests and an ultra-sound of your thyroid.

Your labs thus far do not make any sense and that is a red flag that antibodies are probably attacking your receptor sites.

Welcome to the board and I have provided information for you.

Taking bovine thyroid can cause mad cow disease.


----------



## josie1 (Oct 11, 2015)

joplin1975 said:


> Eco Thyroid, as Jenny suggested, is not a medication, but a supplement. It is not NDT and contains no hormones.
> 
> I would proceed very carefully...and would seriously consider a second opinion!


Hmm, not sure exactly what NDT is I guess. I thought is what natural thyroid glandular. This is the description for eco thyro:

Pure, lyophilized New Zealand tissue concentrates - free from colors, flavors, preservatives, fillers or excipients of any kind, in pull-apart gelatin capsules for easy administration of the pure contents, if desired.


No fertilizer, pesticide, herbicide or hormone residue
Low microbial counts
A product rich in naturally occurring enzymes, vitamins, minerals
fat-soluble nutrients and hormone precursors
No rancidity or peroxidation
No Mad Cow Disease exposure
USDA edible grade glandular and tissue concentrates


----------



## josie1 (Oct 11, 2015)

Andros said:


> T3 Uptake test
> http://www.drstandley.com/labvalues_thyroid.shtml (high, hyper---low, hypo)
> (Copy and paste into your browser)
> 
> ...


Not sure about T3 uptake, but my Total and Free T3 tend to run low. I think hyperthyroid people whave high T3 levels. I also have most hypo symptoms. For whatever its worth, I have tested negative for Hashimoto a few times, but never did an ultrasound. I think my presentation lab wise is consistant with adrenal fatigue. I also am 46 and perimenopausal so not sure how sex hormones come into play here. I know that I have low body temp, cold hands and feet, intolerance to cold, chronic constipation and I can't lose weight even with dieting and exercise.

I will say though that even though I the eco thyro makes me feel accelerated, I do feel clearer in my head today, not so foggy and spacy.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Histologic diagnosis of Hashimoto's
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/120937-diagnosis
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Hashimoto's Hurthle cells
http://www.pathconsultddx.com/pathCon/diagnosis?pii=S1559-8675(06)71549-2
(Copy and paste into your browser)

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/hashimotos-thyroiditis/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

The only definitive test for Hashi's is histologic by way of FNA of the thyroid.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

While this is a facebook post, I think it is a really good summary: https://www.facebook.com/notes/thyroid-sexy/natural-desiccated-thyroid-armour-thyroid-etc-facts-versus-myths-manufacturers-a/354174257934869

NDT is made from porcine glands, not cow glands.


----------



## josie1 (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks so much for the replies and info. I will invistigate further into hashimoto. I really hope I can get to the bottom of my issue and feel more normal. I was hoping the eco thyro would make me feel better, but it seems Im sensitive. As much as I hate feeling brain foggy and hypo, I equally hate feeling like I'm on speed (which is how I feel it affected me).


----------

